# Is it illegal to carry another person's tag?



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

This is not because I do it BTW.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi howitzer.....Why would you even want to carry someone elses tag when it is illegal to fill someone elses tag in michigan....To a Co i would think they could look at that you were intending to do just that....Of course it would depend on if they beleaved your story or not when they talked to you wether they would write you a ticket or not but i think you are looking for trouble by doing this.....hope that helps


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL Some of the stuff I read here ..............unbelievable.


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

Not quite unbelieveable. I carry someone else's tags with me whenever I'm in the woods with them. They are my daughter's. I cannot take the chance that she'll not bring them or that she'll lose them so they stay in my wallet.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Tho I understand what your saying, I have to disagree.

My daughter hunts too, and carries her own tags. If she's responsible enough to carry a loaded gun, she will be responsible for her gear and tags.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

i keep my daughters in my wallet too. but i give them to her when where out hunting. she doesn't hunt very much do to work and school. so i keep them for her.last year we got checked as soon as we got to the field and the dnr didn't mind that i had hers. he even said that at least she had them.


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

I carry my daughter's tags because I know that sooner or later she will forget them, because she is a teenager. They haven't been at this as long as we have. We know each and every thing we need when we go in the woods or on the lake and STILL forget things. It would be a shame for us not to be able to share a day in the woods because of a slip of the mind regarding tags. A tough lesson, yes. Would it keep her from forgetting again, no. She's a 14 year old teenager, straight A's but sometimes forgets to wear a jacket in the winter for crying out loud . She ages me.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I got hasseled a little one year when a co saw me with my wifes and daughters tags while checking my fishing liscense. I also had my wifes fishing liscense. I often carry their tags or fishing liscense because they usualy dont carry a purse hunting. I had not used the tags so I was ok.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

The reason I asked is a reply to the one buck rule thread. Way too many hunters skirt the law by carrying a wifes tag or anyone else that will provide a tag so they can shoot an extra animal.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I used to carry youngest boys license because he was always forgetting it. Then again, I also buy my fishing license and within two days pay the extra couple bucks and get replacements. I keep one in my truck, one in my car and one in my checkbook as I do not carry a wallet. I always keep gear in my vehicles in case I get an opportunity to fish a bank and do not want it ruined by my poor memory.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Howitzer said:


> If you think it is a stupid question do you know the answer?





Howitzer said:


> The reason I asked is a reply to the one buck rule thread. Way too many hunters skirt the law by carrying a wifes tag or anyone else that will provide a tag so they can shoot an extra animal.


This _is_ kinda silly. You make no menton of any excuse to have the other tags ie: the guy's above that carry their familys tags while hunting with them to prevent loss.
You simply say to carry someone elses tags. This is illegal.
What else is there to say and why else would you possibly have them on you other than to fill'em ?

So yes, I believe I do know the answer. 

You get checked this deer season with your wifes tag in your pocket, no wife beside you to say that your _" just carrying them for her "_ , I'd bet that your getting a ticket.

A CO _might_ understand the " I don't want them to lose it " speech if they are with you at the time of the check, ............. but alone ? Your toast. There's absoulty no reason to have them. None. Nadda.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Deleted my prior post. Been a long three days..........maybe your sarcastic eye rolling wasn't intended for me. If that was the case, my apoligies.

If it was the case, we'll take it up later, I have bigger worries today than this crap.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Thunderhead said:


> This _is_ kinda silly. You make no menton of any excuse to have the other tags ie: the guy's above that carry their familys tags while hunting with them to prevent loss.
> You simply say to carry someone elses tags. This is illegal.
> What else is there to say and why else would you possibly have them on you other than to fill'em ?
> 
> ...


Exactamundo, I agree with your hypothisis but a CO told me that it was NOT illegal to have another persons tag on your possesion while hunting. If there is not a law on the books there should be because it would be a good tool for busting poachers.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

That's weird. I agree, if there's not a law against it, there should be.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thunderhead said:


> You get checked this deer season with your wifes tag in your pocket, no wife beside you to say that your _" just carrying them for her "_ , I'd bet that your getting a ticket.
> .


I'll take that bet at any amount. Illegal to use another's license, yes. Illegal to carry another's license, no. 
Unless you showed the CO the wrong license, how would they even know that you had another person's license ?

L & O


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

This is from the DNR's website. Item 2 seems pretty self explanatory to me. I have experience with this one. Years ago I received a ticket for possessing my Fathers back tag on a coat I was wearing. Long story but I was in the woods with no weapon, in tennis shoes, throwing out some apples during deer season. I put on his jacket that was in the van because I was wearing a black baseball jacket and it was deer season. I was stopped by a CO coming out of the woods and given a ticket for having his hunters orange coat on with his back tag on it. By law I was violating. I paid it and lesson learned.


324.43509 Taking aquatic species; hunting, trapping, or possessing wild animal. 
Sec. 43509.
(1) A person 17 years of age or older shall not take aquatic species, except aquatic insects, in or upon any waters over which this state has jurisdiction or in or upon any lands within the state, or possess aquatic species, except aquatic insects, without having in his or her possession a valid license as provided in this part.
(2) A person shall not hunt, trap, or possess a wild animal without having in his or her possession a valid license as provided in this part.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

deepwoods said:


> This is from the DNR's website. Item 2 seems pretty self explanatory to me. I have experience with this one. Years ago I received a ticket for possessing my Fathers back tag on a coat I was wearing. Long story but I was in the woods with no weapon, in tennis shoes, throwing out some apples during deer season. I put on his jacket that was in the van because I was wearing a black baseball jacket and it was deer season. I was stopped by a CO coming out of the woods and given a ticket for having his hunters orange coat on with his back tag on it. By law I was violating. I paid it and lesson learned.
> 
> 
> 324.43509 Taking aquatic species; hunting, trapping, or possessing wild animal.
> ...


I dont see anywhere there where it says "illegal to carry someone elses", It just says "You must have Yours"


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

> I got hasseled a little one year when a co saw me with my wifes and daughters tags while checking my fishing liscense. I also had my wifes fishing liscense. I often carry their tags or fishing liscense because they usualy dont carry a purse hunting. I had not used the tags so I was ok


What is there to hassle? I don't get it.

As long as you have your own fishing liscense, go ahead and buy and carry all the fishing liscenses you can fit in your pockets! It's not like you are entitled to a limit per fishing liscense or anything. It's still a per-person possesion limit.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

I believe it is illegal in Ohio to have in your posseion anothers license.

Should be the same here.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I don't see a problem with it.
If you are a law abiding citizen, there isn't an issue.

Deepwoods, you got a ticket because you were "displaying" your fathers license. Had it been in the jacket pocket, not an issue, no ticket.
I do not display my license unless required to by law. I have lost too many of them crawling through the thick stuff.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Howitzer said:


> The reason I asked is a reply to the one buck rule thread. Way too many hunters skirt the law by carrying a wifes tag or anyone else that will provide a tag so they can shoot an extra animal.


I had to quote myself so people don't have to look up to address the real question and why I am asking the question.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

First let me say, I don't carry anyone elses license but my own.
I do however, feel that carrying a license or tag of someone else shouldn't be against the law.

*Displaying or using* that license with the intention of breaking the law should be and IS Illegal.
Simply carrying someone elses license should not be illegal.

Thunderhead, would you want me to just walk past your "Lost" license in the woods if I came across it ? Because it's against the law to carry someone elses license ?
Punish the lawbreakers, don't make them.

That's just foolish, IMO.

I spent most of the morning doing a search on the DNR website and found nothing relating to carrying a tag or license of someone else being illegal.
We haven't heard from Boehr and I'm pretty sure why. 
I did submit a question to the DNR and we will see what they respond.
I will post the reply.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Not illegal to carry someone else's tag/license. Illegal to use someone else's license.

With that, lets end this discussion.


----------

